# Driver wiper not working after coldd



## caseynshan (Feb 5, 2011)

Two mornings ago it was very cold (around 10 degrees)

after scraping up my windows and loosening the wipers from being frozen to the windshield, i drove however, when i ran them the wipers the driver side only when up about 1-2 inches, the passenger side ran as normal.

I thought it might just be the cold, but it warmed up to around 35 today and it is still doing the same thing?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where the bottom of the wiper arm it attached to the shaft there's a metal cap that can be unclipped once it's flipped up tighten the nut holding the arm on. If that does not work remove the arm and see if the spline or the hole in the arm is striped.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

One of the arm ball mounts could have popped out of the neoprene joint. If you are luicky you may be able to pop it back in, but generally if this has happened the neoprene is usually cracked and unserviceable. You don't say what kind of vehicle, but I have have seen this in a couple of GMs.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Where the bottom of the wiper arm it attached to the shaft there's a metal cap that can be unclipped once it's flipped up tighten the nut holding the arm on. If that does not work remove the arm and see if the spline or the hole in the arm is striped.


That's where my money is!

Those wiper arms are made of soft metal. It's very common for the nut to loosen enough, or for them to strip out enough, that the wiper arm won't move. 

I've never had a wiper arm fail to move if I tightened up the nut.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Concur... been there done that. These almost always can be fixed with a simple tightening.



DrHicks said:


> That's where my money is!
> 
> Those wiper arms are made of soft metal. It's very common for the nut to loosen enough, or for them to strip out enough, that the wiper arm won't move.
> 
> I've never had a wiper arm fail to move if I tightened up the nut.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

raylo32 said:


> Concur... been there done that. These almost always can be fixed with a simple tightening.


Common knowledge among those of us who drive old crap! :laughing:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Indeed! Good thing they build 'em tough... at least in this particular detail.



DrHicks said:


> Common knowledge among those of us who drive old crap! :laughing:


----------

